# Squat videos - 11 weeks away from 425kg squat



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Just finished today's squat session.. I am 11 weeks away from the WPC world championships. I am aiming for a 425kg squat at the end of my training cycle, at the moment I am doing eavy singles, doubles and triples in that order every wed's with my suit straps down and its going good at the moment. The only difference I have made to my training is added a whey protein shake before my workout and I hit a raw pb before putting my suit on.

240kg

http://www.dailymotion.com/user/chrisjenkins/video/xa54pl_squat-training_sport

260kg

http://www.dailymotion.com/user/chrisjenkins/video/xa54rk_260kg-squat-chris-jenkins_sport

320kg

(looks high but the camera angle is ****e)

http://www.dailymotion.com/user/chrisjenkins/video/xa54sh_320kg-squat-chris-jenkins_sport

340kg

(one of the side spotters lifted it off the rack at the start of the lift so I waited until I was straight again to go)

http://www.dailymotion.com/user/chrisjenkins/video/xa54tn_340kg-chris-jenkins_sport


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Can't watch at the moment mate, says they are still being processed on the site.. will watch soon as though, strong squatting mate!! 425kg wtf!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

It should take a couple of minutes bro I have just uploaded them, would be nice if I get it. Thanks very much


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Looking strong bro.

What you competing at this time?

Got a spare metal ace shirt in a 56?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks Martin mate, I would like to win the 90's at the worlds. I plan to be a full 100kg by september and see what I need to get to the weight or just go up. The Big Iron boys will be at the worlds so it will b a battle in every class. I want to put weight on for the 105's in strongman.

How is your training? Fantastic lifting at the British


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice bud, just flicked through all the vids on your profile.... Your one strong ass dude for your size!!! What weight do you compete at?


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

lol ack no matter, i just read in the post above what weight you compete at.... lol what an ass am i :lol:

Really impressive stuff bud!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Sounds good mate. If you put some good quality weight on you shoul get a good rise in your numbers.

I take it that means Frankl will be doing the 100's. There goes my class lol.

Thanks pal - brits wet well for me but hoping to put 30kg on at the Worlds. I'm not doing much at the minute, just been dieting a bit these last couple of weeks cos I got too fat and heavy after the brits. Going away next week then ill get back on it and back under some heavy weights and put some muscle back on.

I'm tempted to go up a class or two next year and see how strong I can get without holding my weight back. Would be fun


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

425K @ 100K bodyweight!! mg:

Very very impressive squatting mate..


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

martin brown said:


> Sounds good mate. If you put some good quality weight on you shoul get a good rise in your numbers.
> 
> I take it that means Frankl will be doing the 100's. There goes my class lol.
> 
> ...


Yeah I wouldnt hold your weight back, you can hold a lot of muscle on your frame... You havent got a weak lift either. I find cutting weight stopped my progress from juniors to seniors. I think Frankl is in at 90kg


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Flexboy23 said:


> lol ack no matter, i just read in the post above what weight you compete at.... lol what an ass am i :lol:
> 
> Really impressive stuff bud!


Thank you very much, appreciate that. I'm up and down weight classes (lol)


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

marso said:


> 425K @ 100K bodyweight!! mg:
> 
> Very very impressive squatting mate..


Thank you very much, I aim to fill out to 100kg this year. I love food


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

bulkaholic said:


> Top squatting mate and looked good and strong at those weights with very smooth push. I can't imagine 425!! I bet I would sh1t my shorts just unracking it (if I could)
> 
> Good luck with the worlds and will follow with interest


I think its only recently its coming together for me on the squats mate, thanks very much... I think unracking it is harder than squating it ha ha!!

There will be massive lifters at the worlds, its the Yanks you have to watch. Shawn Frankl just did a 1 board with 855 pound


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Enjoyed watching your videos mate,really good lifting.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks very much Ken mate


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

strong lifting there mate

wish I had a squat rack like that hate having to walk back from rack when going heavy


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

Great lifting mate that's amazing lifts for your size keep it going.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

That is a HUGE squat!!

I once tried 7 plates a side....all my vertebrae felt crushed!! :confused1:

Again,HUGE squat there.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks very much  The monolift is handy if you have to use one at a show. I step back after my heavy sets, go narrow and raw with no belt. Best of both worlds then


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I was actually using a squat rack when i tried the 7plates a side,the type of rack that steps out,meaning a long walk backwards!!

Since then i have quit the gym and train at home using a power rack.It's made from 4x2 box section and makes me look weak since it doesn't wobble at all!! :lol: :lol:

I have thought about getting my mate to make some 'hooks' for it so it is like the 'thing' you use(i forget the proper name) but since i train alone i dont think it will work.

Back on track,i wish you well and look forwards to seeing any further progress vids you post.

PS,have you ever thought about strongman comps? i mean when you feel you've gone as far as you wish in PL.

Also,do you do power cleans...and press? If so,what sort of weights? I am always impressed by this exercise more than others,god knows why. :confused1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

very very nice squatting. what are your other big 2 like?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I thought my squat pb of 4 reps at 160kg the other day was good, you've just put me in my place mate hehe.

Awesome lifting.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

great too see mate hope you succeed big time :bounce: at 100kg bodyweight hats off to you strong cnut:thumb:


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

About time you put some weight on!! Strong lifting bro!!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I was actually using a squat rack when i tried the 7plates a side,the type of rack that steps out,meaning a long walk backwards!!
> 
> Since then i have quit the gym and train at home using a power rack.It's made from 4x2 box section and makes me look weak since it doesn't wobble at all!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


It must be a nightmare training on your own with that kind of weight, atleast you can have your favourite tune playing as you get pinned to the floor with 300kg+ (lol)...

I did the UK's strongestman 105kg final a few weeks back. I was 90kg's, since then I have realised that I really do need to gain some mass. I have to say I'm much stronger on everything with an extra 6kg's on me. I want to be a solid 100kg in the morning, I think if its good weight I will go over 360kg on the deadlift. I love the strongman, I need to learn the events. I have done a lot with the log over the last 3 weeks and a 350kg tyre. The stones I find are the hardest, I will start using them next sunday.. I do power cleans on the same day as deadlifts if I have got anything left. I found I sucked in the strongman pressing medley because I wasnt fully recovered from the barrel load. Since the show I have been pressing on an axle with about 120/130kg then straight to an olympic bar with 120kg with no rest. Its a lot of technique, so raw power doesnt always cut it.

My other lifts are 222.5kg bench press at 82.5kg (competition) and a bit more at 90kg in training, deadlift 322kg at 82.5kg and 355kg at 90kg done in a deadlift only comp. I would like to think they would all go up a lot with some size.

Thanks very much


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

very very good lifts. im sure someone mentioned your name to me before in the gym, or may have been ben france? i cant remember, but was talking about strength of the younger guys (basically how weak i was compared to them LOL). you got any more videos? or a youtube account etc?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Yeah I got a youtube page bro, thanks very much nice if I was mentioned.. Appreciate that

http://www.youtube.com/user/chrisjenkins400


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Very jealous! wish i could squat like that.

Awesome. good luck for the worlds


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

thats awesome mate, very inspiring :]


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

chris jenkins said:


> It must be a nightmare training on your own with that kind of weight, atleast you can have your favourite tune playing as you get pinned to the floor with 300kg+ (lol)...


I have cut some of the post down to save scrolling.

I wont be getting up to 300kg anytime soon,my weights at home 'only' go to 6x20's a side unless i use plates less than 10kg although my rack could easily cope with more. :whistling:

I generally go up to 5x20's a side which is where i feel my body can cope with,much higher and i am well in injury territory i feel.

Those lifts are insane to me,maybe because i have never seen any PL'er training.

I used to do my powercleans with back and shoulders(power/bodybuilding style training),typically a routine would have been to do

deadlifts,wide chins,cable rows,powerclean + press and finish off with upright rows or laterals. Probably a bit too much but it worked.The most i have been with my powerclean and press is 108kg(i have been told my weights are heavy compared to some found in gyms!!).I will work on it with some hang cleans for more 'pull'.

I'd like a go at a strongman event just for a go at it but reading up on it,it seems i would have to be a fair bit stronger due to being 110kg @ 6' 2 dieting down to about 80kg doesn't seem a great idea. :lol:

The only other way would be to start using AAS for strength/recovery gains.

Keep up the good work and keep us posted.


----------

